# How do I fastforward a gif?



## Alphlax

I want to make this about 3x faster to make it look more realistic









I have paint,photoshop, and gimp.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## Fjandr

Here's a decent tutorial on GIF animations:
Make an Animated GIF - Wired How-To Wiki


----------

